# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Easy tool to build a User Interface?

## cforput

I've been using Access since the early 90's but recently I've had a need to find a replacement to it that runs on Linux. I'm struggling with finding the tool that builds the user interface to the DB. I need to build a desktop DB app (don't want it to run on the web) with forms for date entry or data retrieval / presentation to the user. I will need some reports too. Is there anything that offers the "drag and drop" capabilities and wizard tools like Access? I'm not really interested in learning a programming language to do it. It seems like everyone says to learn PHP to build your UI but I guess I'm spoiled with the ease of Access. I'm a newbie so maybe I'm not understanding the MySQL DB / UI process very well.

----------


## dataformsaction

Hiya,

One of your options on Linux is Data Forms Action! which aims to give users exactly the drag n' drop ease of use that you're looking for.

It doesn't yet support all of the features you described, but you can certainly quickly build a user presentation gui with it right now.

Demo is here: www.data-forms-action.com

----------


## mikkwik

I used this and I can also recommend. Simple Operating manual and quick setup are the main features of this tool. The only thing missing some functionality.

----------

